# Back Pain Will Usually Heal Itself If You Will Do Two Things



## agringo4u (Aug 26, 2011)

If you start having back pain the thing to do is take time off to give it a rest. If you do not you will very possibly injury it severely. It is better to give your back some time and rest, the two things it needs, than to keep going until you can't get out of bed because you have herniated a disc or worse. Fortunately, even a herniated disc can repair itself but it will take months instead of days. Here is an excellent article on how to prevent and deal with back pain.
Herniated Disc Repair


----------



## grayfox114 (Nov 12, 2011)

agringo4u said:


> If you start having back pain the thing to do is take time off to give it a rest. If you do not you will very possibly injury it severely. It is better to give your back some time and rest, the two things it needs, than to keep going until you can't get out of bed because you have herniated a disc or worse. Fortunately, even a herniated disc can repair itself but it will take months instead of days. Here is an excellent article on how to prevent and deal with back pain.
> Herniated Disc Repair


 Careful with back pain!! Last year I "hurt" my back cutting firewood.After two weeks, it wasn't any better, then I wound up in the hospital in extreme pain. I still thought it was my back, it turned out to be a massive blood clot from my right knee to my groin. The back pain was the clot trying to break free and migrate. It was subsequently treated after 6 days in intensive care, I am alive. The doctors told me that in about 70% of the fatal cases of pulmonary embolism the only complaint or symptom prior to the event was back pain!! Be careful and watch for any symptoms of PE: Swelling extremity, unusually cold foot or feet, and any other extremity problems.Stay alive!


----------

